# Dartanion's Equine Weight Loss Journal



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

You would be WAY WAY WAY Skinny if you dropped 200 pounds! I think maybe dropping 100 would be perfect.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Trinity said:


> You would be WAY WAY WAY Skinny if you dropped 200 pounds! I think maybe dropping 100 would be perfect.


Did I say 200? lol oopps I meant that I want to drop from 236 to 200 by the end of this year but more would be preferable. I figured losing 36lbs in 5ish months would be a good paced start? maybe a little slow but I don't want to try and lose 80lbs in 5months and then be dissapointed you know??


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, I'm glad that you are ready to change your life. Good for you. I wish you the best of luck.

But, you need to add some more veggies and protein to that food plan. Cut out the sugar and high fat content. It's ok to have some fat, but not so much. You still need carbohydrates, but stick with the good ones, whole grains. 

Hungry Girl is a great website that gives you all sort of tips and tricks of the trade. Not to mention great recipies. You will love them.

Also, get a good exercise plan. I know that I really like Beachbody. They have some great workout tapes on there. I have done Power90 which is an in home boot camp. If you want results, you will get them with this video. It will kick your butt. I have also done P90X, which is PAIN. Do not start with this one. Another good one is Turbo Jam. If you like dancing and want to get up and move this one is for you. It can be a little bit fast paced, but once you get the routine down, you are good as gold. They are all great and will defintaly work your *** off. 

Please don't get discouraged if at first you don't see much difference. It will come with time. Good luck and keep on keeping on.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats on your goal, I know that if you stick with it you will be great! One thing that I would recommend is doing your weigh in more than once a month. If I were you I might weigh once a week or once every two weeks. Pick one day (Monday morning or whatever) and weigh at the same time every time. Your weight can fluctuate periodically through the day.

Also, my favorite exercise class right now is spinning. It is a fun class and great exercise. Our instructor told us that it burns between 900 and 1100 calories in a 1 hour time period. The class goes by fast and it is the most fun type of cardio in my opinion. Also, it is low impact which is great for knees, etc.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

QHChik said:


> Also, my favorite exercise class right now is spinning. It is a fun class and great exercise. Our instructor told us that it burns between 900 and 1100 calories in a 1 hour time period. The class goes by fast and it is the most fun type of cardio in my opinion. Also, it is low impact which is great for knees, etc.


Hey thank you!! I am going to look into spinning . I guess I am just a little worried that if I weigh myself every two weeks and I weigh the same I'll get grumpy and possibly give up >.<


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Food eaten today*

Breakfast: 1/2 buleberry muffin & 1/2 a Mocha coffee with the bf (I need to cut that coffee out)
Snack: Kashie snack bar
Lunch: A green salade with way too much dressing (should have been careful with the pack lol. A strawberry yogurt, and an organ Gatoraid.
Snack: BLT sandwhich and I was bad and forgot to not eat the bread :-( and one of those Mango Teas in the HUGE can, I split that with the bf.
Dinner: None yet and MIGHT skip since I had a whole sandwhich as a snack but might have a little something to nibble.
Snack: None

No water today.... I am thinking I should find a bottle and down it >.< I am VERY excited that I have not been craving a soda! hehe and I was VERY bad and had two yesterday but so far none today and I am working VERY hard not to have one.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

well one thing to remember about weight is that it naturally fluctuates so don't get frustrated it if stays the same (or even increases)... I know that mine does like crazy. My weight can go up and down by two or three pounds a day. I am kind of spastic and weigh myself everyday. That is what I do while I wait for my shower to warm up in the morning. I wouldn't encourage that, because really I don't think its a good habit to start.

I would say that if you start doing the things that you have listed you will see results, especially at first.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

also... about water... I have a refillable bottle that contains almost 30 ounces. I keep it at work and just refill it out of our water cooler. I try to drink it twice a day and only drink a coke at lunch. I know that having my bottle keeps me from being hungry during the day and I also have the accountability of know how much water I have drank during the day.

Anyway, good luck... The things that I have mentioned definitely work for me.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*What I've eaten today and yesterday.*

*Yesterday* (during the show)
Breakfast: 5 bites of blueberry muffin
Snack: Protien bar thingy.. 2 poweraids
Lunch: Nah Da
Snack: More poweraid and Sobe Lifewater.
Dinner: a coke (yeah I know >.<) With a veggie burger without the bun and I gave away my frys. Then I had a slice of moose cake >.< I was bad.
Snack: More Poweraid

*Today:*
*Breakfast:* Peanut butter power bar.
SNack: Gatoraide.
Lunch: Orange yougert and another power bar
Snack: Gatoraide.
Dinner: Nothing yet... I am trying to talk myself into having some water. 
Snack: Probably nothin...

I know I need to drink more water and I am hoping that the sobe lifewater will help me kind of adjust if that makes sence. I also have my weigh in and measurements tomorrow . Also thank you QHchik!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

thats very good that your doing this! and dont worry everyone messes up i mean you cant quit everything cold turkey right? i wouldnt be able to!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like you're doing great so far! 
I understand your problem- I have a horrible soda addiction, and that's not even putting it nicely. Honestly? I drink probably 5 cans of 7Up a _day._


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

7 up isnt terribly bad not like dr pepper(my addiction) and coke


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> 7 up isnt terribly bad not like dr pepper(my addiction) and coke


aaahhh Coke *cuddles* I am actually very proud of myself. I haven't have ONE soda today hehe and actually got down a bottle of water! hehehe. Also today is my first mesurment day *bits nails*

Breakfast: Protien bar & Gatoraid
Snack: Blue berry whole grane scone thingy
Lunch: Cold Slaw Barrito thingy with some chicken (YUM) & Gatoraide
Snack: Another Scone thingy
Dinner: Nothing yet.
Snack: Probably nada...

Ok time to measure and I am thinking I will only take my weight once a month??? I will post the measurements in a minute.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Bust: 48inches Same
Waste: 43inches Down an inch!
Hips: 52 inches Down an Inch!
Thi's: 30.5 inches Yay down .5 inches
Upper Arms:15inches Same

Now there could be some variation in how I am measureing myself but I am trying to keep the tape measure 'fitting' snug without being really tight or loose. Yay for progress!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

thats good question how many pounds did you lose


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> thats good question how many pounds did you lose


Probably weigh the same... I will check in a couple of seconds .

wow... 245lbs This is near the end of the day at 6:05pm.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Breakfast: Protien Bar
Snack: Gatoraide and some water
Lunch: Slim fast 
Snack: Water
Dinner: none yet.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Breakfast: Power Bar
Snack: Gatoraid (wasn't hungry)
Lunch: Subway
Snack: None
Dinner: None yet only about 3pm
Snack none yet

That was for today the two days I was showing I have a breakfast barrito thingy we made when we woke up and I drank a bottle of water one day and two the next day then a bunch of Poweraid. I didn't eat much Friday... I had a hotdog for dinner and then I had a salade for dinner the next day with some apple.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Congrats on wanting to be healthier. My mom started weight watchers at the beginning of the year, and she gets weighed every week on Monday, so I would suggest weighing yourself every week or every other week, to see how you are doing, and keep yourself on track. My mom has some great weight watchers recipes if you are interested, they use normal ingredients, no weight watchers brand stuff, and are healthy and taste good (me and my younger brother eat the same dinners my mom makes, so its good stuff). Btw, I love your horse. Very cute.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

dressagebelle said:


> Btw, I love your horse. Very cute.


aawww ty! Little off topic funny story I was at a horse show one time and three older (Very nice!) ladies come up to D & I and say:
"OH isn't this Dartanion?! can we say hi?"
Me: "Sure "
Them: *patting D* "I am so sorry we forgot YOUR name"

LOL!!!! I thought it was funnyer than hell that they new D but not me! lol. But thank you again for the compliment . OH and I am VERY interested! I've wanted to try something like weight watchers but I lack the money .

Breakfast: Power Bar
Snack: Sobe & NIbble of power bar
Lunch: Taco Bell Barrito *slashes shelf with lunging whip*
Snack: None
Dinner: None, too early.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Breakfast: bowl of Special K strawberry cereal. 

That's all I have eaten today but I wont lie I am feeling a little discouraged. I know it's only been two weeks but Gah! I am thinking I need to up the physical activitly level, however it get's hard when it's 108 outsite. BUT I went swimming yesterday (good workout without over heating hahaha) and it was so much fun AND I am not sun burnt  lol it's not too bad though. I think I will be trying to go and swim more often (just went to a local lake). OH! and I have a horse show today so I probably wont be eating much since (I am not sure why) when ever I have horse shows I have a tuff time just eating breakfast...


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

well, I just saw where you measured yourself and it sounds like you are making progress! CONGRATULATIONS! That is great...

Remember, if you keep doing something for three weeks it becomes habit which means it becomes easier. Good job on the swimming, my husband just did a triathlon and he said that the swimming part was the best exercise of all. He had never been a swimmer or anything so he had to learn the right ways to swim laps.

Anyway, good job and keep going, it sounds like you are doing great!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

QHChik said:


> well, I just saw where you measured yourself and it sounds like you are making progress! CONGRATULATIONS! That is great...
> .
> 
> Anyway, good job and keep going, it sounds like you are doing great!


thnx! Went swimming again yesterday at a local lake and swam across this little cove thingy twice THAT was one hell of a workout!!

Breakfast: Nothing yet, we have a bunch of high fatty stuff and we are out of milk for my cereal so I have to wait till I go into town then I will get from Fruit or a salade of some kind. 
Snack: still to early.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Went camping this weekend and I did my best to be 'good' but I pretty much failed.

Day 1:
Breakfast: Oatmeal with blueberrys (not bad)
Snack: None wasn't hungry
Lunch: some plain ruffle chips and a little slim fast (of course I forgot the rest of the case at home).
Snack: some more chips
Dinner: Steak with BBQ sauce
Snack: 2 Smores *hides away*

Yesterday:
Breakfast: Bacon & Eggs with some beans
Snack: None wasn't hungry
Lunch: Hambergers with ketchup and a poweraid
Snack: None
Dinner: Hambergers with watermelon (more like finished the other half of my first one from lunch).
Snack: one Smore

Today:
Breakfast: 2 hotdogs and 2 smores *smacks hand* bad bad!!!
Snack: none
Lunch: A salade with light dressing 

and I am home not (obviously) so yeah I was pretty bad BUT I did do A LOT of hiking and swimming so I am going to pretend(SP) that I burnt at least some of my bad behavior off. I volunteered to pay for the camp site while others did food and silly me didn't think to think that everyone else isn't watching what they eat >.<


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Weigh In*

It's been tough getting on here to log what I've eaten gah! But yeah I think i'm a little over due on my weigh in so here is my weight and measurements.

242 Lbs


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Good luck! I also second weight watchers, I know of two people who are on it. One has lost about 50lbs, the others about 35lbs


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Good luck! I also second weight watchers, I know of two people who are on it. One has lost about 50lbs, the others about 35lbs


Wow!! good for them! I might have to look into that. I am so sorry I have bene horrible about loging my food in here but my lap top gave e the blue screen of death so I can only go on here while on Campus. I don't have a scale or tape mesure with me but I will do that tonight and log it tomorrow . I went to the doctor and decided to get some blood tests to see if there is something up with my thyroid(SP) because according to my Docotor with how active I am I shouldn't be 245. She said I would still be over weight because I need to drink more water but it would be more like 180 or 190ish (WAY BETTER IMO) So she got those back and we are going to talk about them this Thursday. *big sigh* so here is what I have eaten today:

Breakfast: Bowl of frosted flakes cereal (ran out of my cheerios)
Snack: None
Lunch: Small Bowl of cottage cheese, fruit, some broccoli salade, and some chicken (all in the bowl). Then a 16Oz PowerAid
Snack: Cherry Coke *smack hand*
Dinner: Not time yet and honestly have no clue....


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

sounds like you're doing well!
weight watchers does work for a lot of people, so i third that!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

congrats on your journey toward a healthier you!! I lost 80+ lbs over the course of a few years (first 35 dropped off pretty fast once I made a few key changes) so I know how hard this can be. Most importantly is not to beat yourself up when you slip up. Acknowledge it and move on, but get back on the wagon right away, don't tell yourself "tomorrow I'll do better". Instead tell yourself "ok, I screwed up and ate 3 donuts, that is my last screw up today". 

I also recommend weighing in every day or every other day. It helps you realize where you're at and when things start to slip in the wrong direction so you can catch it sooner. The best thing I EVER did for myself was get a food scale (pretty cheap at walmart). I was waaaay underestimating my calories. Also, since I worked at starbucks at the time, mochas were my downfall. Did you know a small nonfat mocha with no whipcream has 170 calories in it?! And unless you ask, you get whole milk-230 calories!! That's more than a candy bar. They were the first thing to go out of my routine. I switched to drip coffee and started walking a mile a day. 

YOU CAN DO IT!!!! 

ps I love your sign in- my horse's name is D'artagnan!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

tealamutt said:


> ps I love your sign in- my horse's name is D'artagnan!!


Gah!! That's too cool! I actually just learnt that I guess I've been spelling his name 'wrong' all this time but I kind of figured they already screw his name up at shows can you imagen what annoucers would say when they read "D'artagnan" LOL and thank you so much! I've cut out all coffee and I'm trying to stick to no more than 1 soda a week and cutting back slowly. I am very bad and got home around 10:30pm last night and didn't weigh myself OR measure but I will be home no later than 8 tonight so I WILL do so tonight! 

Breakfast: 1 egg over easy with a slice of bacon(>.<) and whole wheat toast so not too horrible and a Poweraid
Snack: none didn't need any
Lunch: ANother bowl of salady stuffers with a poweraid
Snack: none just ate!!
Dinner: Don't know yet... I will be running around a lot after class at 4pm so I am hoping to get something healthy on the go... Ha! we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Breakfast: Bowl of cereal
Snack: None
Lunch: Small salade
Snack:None
Dinner: Nothing yet...


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey girl, glad to see you're keeping a food journal, that really helped me (and continues to help me) but I'm a little worried about how much you're eating. Maybe it's just been hot and you're not hungry but not eating enough/often enough can cause a major set back. Also I know I come home and WAY over eat if I let myself get too hungry between lunch and dinner. Make sure you're getting your snacks in twice a day! I know you can do this, and you're so brave for keeping yourself honest by posting to a public forum like this. You're awesome and have inspired me to really keep myself making healthy choices too!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

tealamutt said:


> Hey girl, glad to see you're keeping a food journal, that really helped me (and continues to help me) but I'm a little worried about how much you're eating. Maybe it's just been hot and you're not hungry but not eating enough/often enough can cause a major set back. Also I know I come home and WAY over eat if I let myself get too hungry between lunch and dinner. Make sure you're getting your snacks in twice a day! I know you can do this, and you're so brave for keeping yourself honest by posting to a public forum like this. You're awesome and have inspired me to really keep myself making healthy choices too!


aaww ty you so much! This just totally made my day!! It has been really hot lately (105-110) So we haven't really been doing much so I haven't been burning many calories that need replacing. Most of the time I don't have my snacks because I have a fairly busy school scedual. I have a Ham & Cheese sandwhich on rye bread for dinner last night (YUM!) I've also been getting REALLY bad about soda >.< I was also bad and had a coffee this morning but didn't finish it and gave the rest to sed boyfriend. *sigh* like right now I should probably have a snack before my English class in an hour but I'm just not hungry. I'm thinking of going to get some flavored water though because I am thirsty from swimming LOL. 

Breakfast:Whole wheat toast sticks with syrup (only had 3) with a Dutch Bros Small coffee.
Snack: None
Lunch: Not time yet....

OH and I have my Doctors appointment today at 2:45 to go over my blood work and see if that could contribute to why I seem to have such a hard time losing weight.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

so, waiting to hear how it went with the Dr. It's weird how you sort of almost hope something is out of whack so you can explain how all your hard work isn't paying off the way you hope huh? I hope everything comes back normal though, I would personally be a bit 'curvier' than have any health issues you know? I know you're going to be successful though, and before you know it you'll be complaining at all the money you have to shell out for smaller breetches!! lol


----------

